

The Benjamin Franklin effect - bootload
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/10/05/the-benjamin-franklin-effect/#more-1459

======
bootload
_"... At 17, Franklin left Boston and started his own printing business In
Philadelphia. At age 21, he formed a “club of mutual improvement” called the
Junto. It was a grand scheme to gobble up knowledge. He invited working-class
polymaths like himself who wanted to experiment in 1700s lifestyle design the
chance to pool together their books and trade thoughts and knowledge of the
world on a regular basis. They wrote and recited essays, held debates, and
devised ways to acquire currency. ..."_

Sound familiar?

 _"... your attitudes came from actions which led to observations which led to
explanations which led to beliefs. ..."_

Just the explanation behind these ideas make this article worth reading. It's
been posted before but it's worth posting again to highlight ideas like
behaviour-attitude conversion and cognitive dissonance.

